# Preparation for a FET



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi
I was wondering if you anyone could tell me what preparation they did for a FET in terms of acupuncture, taking vitamins etc?
Many thanks in advance.
G


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Verna
It's our first FEt but I am doing similar to what worked for our fresh cycle.. acu plus vitamin supplements...


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi  Gerbera, 

For my FET, I just took pregnacare, continued with my usual exercise regime and took the medicines the consultant prescribed to me at the appropriate times (which was buserelin for down reg, estrogen patches and then when the lining was nearly ready intramuscular progesterone injections, progesterone pessaries and claxane, plus continuing with the estrogen).

I didn't have acupuncture, but I know a lot of ladies do. 

I also tried to eat and drink sensibly, but more so I've just tried to relax, not get stressed out and enjoy life, which, I admit at times can be a tough thing to do. 

I had my FET yesterday so lets see if that little lot above has worked! 

Good luck with everything x


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ☺

Pomegranate and beetroot juice plus Brazil Nuts (selenium) for a good uterus lining.
Vitamin E, D, B12 and Folic acid for implantation.
My doctor prescribed me also Baby aspirin.
I try to eat a lot of dark green vegetables and not a lot of sugar or carbs.
I do Yoga and walk a lot for a good blood circulation of my uterus.

x


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

I switched up my supplements from being focused on egg quality to focused on uterine lining

- 6g L-Arginine 
- 600mg Vitamin E
- selenium
- iron
- 2000mg Omega 3

on top of my usual multivit and high dose folic acid

I'm doing acupuncture and Mayan abdominal massage

However all the above is really tinkering around the edges as it's all designed to support blood flow - and my uterine blood flow is fantastic. It's my oestrogen response that's the issue! However the above makes me feel like I'm doing something proactive...


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ☺

Had my first scan today (cycle day 8/taking estrogen day 7) and my endometrium lining was 8.6mm.
The nurse was very surprised as she expected something between 7.2-8mm.
I have drunken nearly a litre of beetroot juice a day but stopped pomegranate juice as I've found out that there's just 15%-20% of Pomegranate in a Pomegranate juice and it's quite expensive. 

x


----------

